# Indian lake Ice fishing tournament



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope this is ok to post here.

Tournament announcement time!!

This will be a two day team event, however you can fish a single day if you would like. And you may also fish by yourself if you choose, if you choose to fish solo you will be competing against teams. Cost is $25 per person per day ($50 per team per day).

Day 1 will be panfish only (crappie, bluegill and perch). Your teams best 10 fish by weight.
Will pay cash and prizes for 1st 2nd and third place and prizes from 4th down (as supply allows).

Day 2 will be saugeye only. The teams best 6 saugeye by weight. Will pay cash and prizes for first second and third place, and prizes from 4th down (as supply allows).

Grand championship will be for anglers who choose to fish both days. This will be for a combined total weight from day 1 and day 2. This will pay cash and prizes for first second and third place.

Big fish will be ran daily and will pay first and second place. Big fish is $10 per person per day.
BIG FISH CAN BE ANY SPECIES OF FISH, and will be determined by weight.

For full rules and tournament payout please go to the announcement tab on the Ohio Ice Fishing Facebook page.

We also have early registration available , please Comment on the post under the announcement tab on the Facebook page and we will contact you for full details on getting pre registered for the event. There will be express check in for everyone who pre registers and we will have prize packs for the first 30 teams to register online. Registration is refundable for a canceled event only!


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

That's a nice setup. Hope we have ice and I can fish it.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

This will be fun. Maybe I can find someone to team up with


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Philfish360 said:


> This will be fun. Maybe I can find someone to team up with


Not sure if you are on Facebook or not, if you are join the Ohio Ice Fishing page. Around the new year I am going to post a thread for people looking for partners. You also have the option to fish solo if you would like, same bag limits for single as team.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry I’m not on Facebook. Is this still slated to happen this weekend, or has it been rescheduled? I am solo now but would love to find a partner to fish with.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the lake was entirely froze yesterday, looked like maybe 2 inches, I saw one boat trailer at Blackhawk, the guy better have had an ice breaker, he left a trail heading out, not sure where he went. keep up on the ice updates


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

bobcatbasser said:


> Sorry I’m not on Facebook. Is this still slated to happen this weekend, or has it been rescheduled? I am solo now but would love to find a partner to fish with.


I believe it was rescheduled for February 15th and 16th. I just went back and looked on fb, to verify moved the 15th and 16th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

